# Good digitizer



## Coolbreeze (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm looking to team with a good digitizer. If your willing to give a free trial so I can see your work, email me and I will send you a design. [email protected]

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

